# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Szumy uszne i strzykanie w uszach przy przełykaniu śliny

## Thechwytak

Witam, mój problem jest taki , że od ponad 9 miesięcy non-stop szumi mi w uszach (oby dwóch) i nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić. Przy przełykaniu śliny też strzyka, strzela mi w uszach, czytałem w internecie , że może być to spowodowane przez krzywy zgryz  lecz byłem u stomatologa i mam prostą szczękę. Dodam też że mam 17 lat i słuch dobry tak mówi pani  laryngolog po różnych badania słuchu i też mi nic nie wykazały , jeszcze zauważyłem , że jak zaciskam mocno szczękę ten szum zamienia się w syczenie. Bardzo proszę o pomoc bo to dziwne jak na mój wiek. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## gosc121

Hej. Niestety mam to samo od prawie 2 lat. Strasznie mnie to zniszczylo psychicznie i fizycznie do tej pory. Z normalnego ogarnietego i dazacego do jakiegos celu chlopaka stalem sie starym dziadem bez zycia. Dzien czy noc ciagle zmeczenie. Nie moge normalnie myslec, planowac, funkcjonowac. Badan zrobilem sporo i wszystko w normie. Kombinuje dalej, mysle jakie badania robic, szukam zrodla problemu. Mam 19 lat i nie wierze, ze w tak mlodym wieku moga byc takie problemy. Leki typu: gingofar, nootropil, vicebrol sa nie pomocne, mowie Ci to od razu. Poza ciaglym piskiem jest jeszcze slyszenie/ czucie wlasnego tetna, ktore pojawilo sie po pewnym czasie '' szumienia''. Zycze Ci, zebys pewnego dnia obudzil sie i po prostu juz nie mial tego problemu. Tego samego pragne Ja. Pozdro

----------


## gosciu1234

Witam. Też mam 17 lat i dokładnie ten sam problem. Zaczęło się to gdy miałem 15 lat, a teraz doszło do tego jeszcze takie rytmiczne pulsowanie w lewym uchu jakbym słyszał swoje tętno. Latanie po lekarzach nic nie daje, przypisują jakieś badziewne leki, które nic nie pomagają i odsyłają do innego lekarza. Kiedy już przyzwyczaiłem się do tych szumów to pojawiło się to cholerne pulsowanie w lewym uchu. Chyba nie pozostaje nic innego jak się z tym pogodzić, chociaż też z trudem zasypiam i często mam nieprzespane noce.

----------


## bart8888

Cześć, proszę Was o kontakt w tej sprawie. Mam członka rodziny borykającego się z taką samą rzeczą. Jest wielu ludzi, którzy mają problem z pulsowaniem w uchu a polscy lekarze są zbyt słabi (leniwi), żeby sobie z tym poradzić.
Proszę o kontakt na Bartosz_slusarczyk@wp.pl 
Być może tworząc małą platformę osób zaangażowanych w sprawę uda nam się dotrzeć do dobrych lekarzy, porównamy to co zostało już zrobione a co zrobione nie zostało.
Życzę wszystkim aby szumy i pulsowania Wam poprzechodziły.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witajcie 
Szum pochodzi często od :  nadmiaru hormonów tarczycowych , niskiej krzpliwości krwi i przyspieszonego przepływu , terapii lekowych a szczególnie antybiotykowych , miażdżycy ze swoimi małymi prześwitami powodującymi przciskanie się krwi , stresu, nadmiaru hałasu, nadciśnienia, palenia. Wg mnie  uszkodzenie trąbki Eustachiusza  to częsta przyczyna bólu oraz szumów. Uszkodzenie powodują najczęściej kolejno  bakterie : streptococus pneumoniaae,  Haemophilus influenzae , Moraxella catarrhalis oraz inne gronkowce i paciorkowce. Można wytestować te bakterie i leczyć bez farmakologii. Dobrze jest też wykluczyć aspirynę i inne salicylany, które są pożywką dla tych bakterii a także papierosy i inne szkodliwe fiku-miku. Ale czy uszkodzenia mechaniczne szybko ulegną naprawie po likwidacji bakterii ?  Pewnie jest to proces powolny.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów przeczytanych

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, znalazł z was ktoś może rozwiązanie tego problemu?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Erica

Witam,
Borykam sie z takim samym problemem od 6 lat przy okazji chorych zatok (szumy uszne ktore budzily ze snu w nocy; strzykanie uszu)
Zatoki zostaly prawdopodobnie wyleczone po odbyciu 3 operacji - byl tam penicylinoodporny gronkowiec. Szumy uszne zniknely lecz strzykanie pozostalo. :/ Jeszcze podejrzewam u siebie candide po wielokrotnych leczeniach antybiotykowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najgorsze w tych szumach u mnie jest to, ze nie mogę zasnąć. Przed snem słyszę je najwyraźniej, a poźniej jak sie z kolei obudzę w nocy to już na pewno nie zasnę, też przez to. Rano wstaję oczywiście ledwo żywy. Zapisałem się już do Mille Medica na Ursynowie na pierwszą wizytę. Podobno mają tam dobrych specjalistów laryngologów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spróbujcie tego

byle dobrej jakości - te pierwsze sam stosowałem. 


oczywiście wszystko robicie na własną odpowiedzialność ale skoro nie pomagają super leki i medycyna to nowy rozdział się zaczyna...

pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

świec indiana hopi - polecam marki WADAM 

...wadam.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany gosc

stosowalem i dalej mam szumy i strzykanie.

----------


## jaszczurka1985

Może trzeba zrobić płukankę i użyć gruszki? Tylko niewiem jak to się robi niestety..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

syf i robaczki bez jaj.
Po zabiegu na sorze mam jeszcze mniejsze i E
Cza przyje Solorzykowi

----------

